# Bubblesort



## Rosicky (20. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich muss in Info ein referat halten über Bubblesort. (Algorithmus Verfahren)
Mit 6 Elementen also 6 verschiedene Ziffern die dann das programm ordnen soll aufsteigend.

Also z.B es gibt 12 3 7 1 14 6
Und dann soll das Programm die Ziffern ordnen  bzw. sortieren.

1. kleinste Zahl suchen erste Zahl merken vergleichen mit nächster Zahl

2. zahlen tauschen

3. wenn die liste zu Ende fertig geordnet ist aufhören

4. Liste ausgeben

So wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir hier helfen würdet!!

MFG Rosicky


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

Was ist denn die Frage?


----------



## Rosicky (20. Feb 2008)

Ohhhh sorry ganz vergessen.....

Wie würde der Quelltext in Java dafür ausehen??


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Rosicky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. kleinste Zahl suchen erste Zahl merken vergleichen mit nächster Zahl



Das ist eindeutig *kein* Bubblesort!


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=java+bubblesort&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Rosicky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie würde der Quelltext in Java dafür ausehen??



Also den nochmal selbst ganz neu zu schreiben, wäre
mit jetzt zu doof:
google: bubblesort java


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

@leroy42: mein lehrer hat es uns aber so an die tafel geschrieben. 

Naja egal weißt du denn wie das funktioniert?? Dieses Bubblesort??


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

Könnt ihr mir mal ne genaue Internetseite geben?


----------



## outbreaker (20. Feb 2008)

steht z. B. hier wie der funktioniert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubblesort


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Ja!

(und maki bestimmt auch)


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

www.google.de


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

ja super google kenne ich auch.....

ich meine ne bestimmte wo es erklärt wird.....und schonmal ein quelltext steht


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir mal ne genaue Internetseite geben?



Wir haben dir jetzt 183,000 + 9,500 + 1 = 192,501 Seiten gegeben!

Nichts dabei? Schade...  ???:L


----------



## outbreaker (20. Feb 2008)

bei wiki findest du es erklärt
ein Bild 
und Code


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja super google kenne ich auch.....
> 
> ich meine ne bestimmte wo es erklärt wird.....und schonmal ein quelltext steht



Klick doch einfach mal eine der ersten beiden Links an


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

jo okay danke 

aber leroy schreib mir mal ein quelltext


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Woow! 15 Postings in 18 Minuten  :shock:


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber leroy schreib mir mal ein quelltext



Ok!


```
public class Bubblesort {
  void bubble(int[] feld) {
    /* ... hier was einfügen */
  }
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new Bubblesort().bubble(new int[] {12, 3, 7, 1, 14, 6});
    /* Wenn du auch ne Ausgabe haben willst, musst du
        noch ein bischen umstricken...
   */
  }
}
```


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

kannst du das mal eben noch erklären wie es funktioniert und wie es aussehen würde wenn man es ausgibt


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

Nein, wirklich nicht.

In der Zeit in der du hier ein Dutzend mal gepostet hast,
hättest du dir längst eine der Tausenden von Seiten durcharbeiten
können in denen (gerade Bubblesort) einfachst erklärt wird
und auch hunderte von fertigen Programmcodes zu finden sind.


----------



## rosicky (20. Feb 2008)

blöder penner


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht.

Musst dich schon selber bewegen wenn du willst das etwas vorwärts geht. 
Unterstützen ist eine Sache, alles vormachen ist eine andere.
Für letzteres bist du hier falsch


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Feb 2008)

rosicky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> blöder penner



Hab' rosicky letztendlich doch richtig eingeschätzt   

Ein Wunder, daß er sich eine ganze Seite lang zurückhalten konnte.


----------



## rosicky (27. Feb 2008)

komm her ich schlag dich kaputt


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Feb 2008)

rosicky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> komm her ich schlag dich kaputt



Und dafür soll ich dann auch noch die Fahrtkosten bezahlen?  :shock: 
 :noe: 
Nee, danke! Komm du doch lieber nach NRW!  :meld:


----------



## maki (27. Feb 2008)

Drohungen übers I-Net... ROFL


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rosicky hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich wohne in NRW du spast


----------



## Beni (5. Mrz 2008)

Zu faul selbst zu arbeiten, und auch noch unsere Benutzer beschimpfen?

ROFL

*geschlossen*


----------

